# 2013 Androni Sempre Pro



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Campagnolo mechanical gears, FSA cranks, bar, stem and post, Fulcrum wheels.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats really nice but whats with the FSA cranks?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

FSA delivers cranks to Bianchi. The Vacansoleil 2013 bikes also use FSA cranks.

I've not seen Campagnolo doing part sponsorships (not full groups) before now. New strategy?


----------

